# Mourning Dove, Mysterious Illness



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

For the past five months we have been fostering Neko, a mourning dove from a hoarding/neglect case. Neko had twisted toes and wing droop, which may have been caused by an injury and/or nutritional deficiency. She was also treated last summer for canker and ectoparasites. 

Neko seemed to be making a full recovery, molting and cooing and being altogether perky, but about a week ago she started star gazing to the point that she was falling over backward and flapping around. 

We suspected PMV or salmonella, but blood and fecal tests at the avian vet earlier this week came back negative. They also ran a lead test on her. Nothing. Her calcium level is fine, too, although her white blood cell count is elevated. We have had her on Norflaxacin (Baytril) for nearly a week. 
She’s eating and drinking well, and we have a heating pad in her cage.

I noticed a change in her poop to green and liquidy about the time the star gazing started, but for the past few days, her poops look normal. 

Another rescue we have, a fancy King pigeon, Southy (kept in separate cage in same room), was diagnosed with salmonella and treated with Norflaxacin about a month ago. Southy's fecal this week came back negative for salmonella, and then Neko's fecal was negative, which would seem to rule out salmonella.

There were some specks in her belly that showed up in the x-ray this week, near her reproductive organs, but again, no lead.

The vet speculated that it may be West Nile Virus or zinc toxicity, which weren’t tested for (additional blood draw), but these seem unlikely. We have been battling mice, which may point to salmonella (despite the negative reading earlier this week), and the fact that our rescue pigeon had salmonella makes me wonder if that may be the culprit, masked by the Norflaxacin, which we started her on two days before the fecal/blood exam at the vet.

We are vexed and wondering if anyone has any ideas or suggestions. 

We’re also wondering what more can be done to alleviate the physical and psychological stress of star gazing. We notice that it’s worse at night and in the morning, when she doesn’t have direct light. If we place our hands on her neck, she corrects herself. She’s not having seizures, walking in circles or backwards.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Feathers111, your question as to whether or not your bird being on the Norfloxacin could interfere with an accurate result for a culture test, the answer is yes.

To be on he safe side I would run a full course of treatment on Neko of the Norfloxacin for 12-14 days (this med, by the way is not Baytril, Enrofloxacin, but a close relative of it ans will work on salmonellosis). Not to rule out anything, but those "specks" you see are sometimes mineral rich grit (small ingested pebbles) that can show "hot" on an x-ray, real metal bits mostly show "white hot" and mineral grit a sort of brighter light gray.

Karyn


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you for this information, Karyn. I'll continue with the Norfloxacin.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi feathers11,



Instead of our calling this 'star Gazing', could you describe in a fresh and detailed way, the kind of movement or pose she is doing?

Does she do this when pecking/eating, or, at other times? Or both?


What are her Urates like?


Images? Of her, and, of some fresh poops?


Have there been any new to your environ Birds in the last month or so?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

Update: Neko seems to be making a recovery. The stargazing seemed to get worse at night, but she's had no stargazing for the past two nights, and she's much livelier during the day--calling, preening, et al. Poops look excellent (i.e., solid, brown). 
This is day-13 with Norfloxacin, and I've started her on probiotics.
Neko's vet recommended dimethylglycine (DMG). I don't see much discussion of DMG on PT, except as a supplement for racing pigeons. Has anyone used DMG to boost immune system and/or aid with neurological symptoms in doves? 
Will try to post pics later. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------

